

SF Scala: Martin Odersky, Scala – the Simple Parts - virtualwhys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecekSCX3B4Q

======
virtualwhys
There's a 30 minute Q/A at the end of the presentation, interesting bits about
where Scala is heading and divisions in community (vis-a-vis scalaz,
shapeless, etc.).

